# start/stop/retain control circuit for ac 0r dc machine



## gringo 8217 (Apr 5, 2011)

hi guys 
can anybody help with a good explanation of how the above circuit works and a web address or site that has good clear schematics of the various circuits !

cheers guys !:wave:
******


----------

